# Wanting it but putting it off....??



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Hia Folks

Would love a bit of "hows your father" with my hubby, and we keep putting it off..... we have teenage children (tho that's no excuse!!) and often bedtime is the only chance we get... but (especially these cold winter nights) I get myself all snuggled into a warm cosy bed and just want to sleep rather than "perform!" And hubby is getting a bit cross with me... and I am a bit frustrated with myself too. 

Anyone know what I mean, and how can I change this attitude?:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

NOt being from England, maybe I do not understand what wanting "Hows your father" with my hubby means exactly? Sounds like you might want to have sex with your husband but are not cause you are too busy during the day or want to hide this fact from your teens, but too tired at night and he is getting frustrated ? 
As long as you have doors on your bedroom , it is OK to have sex during the day -when you are feeling better, regardless of kids, espcecially teens, they KNOW what sex is, and should know thier parents enjoy it! That is healthy for everyone. 

If all you have is the nighttime, by all means, take a little nap during the day so you can be ready for him at night.


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Make the time. Force yourself to not get snuggled up and comfy in bed before a round of romping with your hubby. Or get cozy with him under the covers and have some spooning sex.

Try different times of the day too. A little fun in the morning shower? Evening bath? Right after Sunday brunch? In the car on your lunchbreak from work? Whatever time you have available


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I understand your hubby's point of view. Like dryden said - make the time. I'm sure you make time for other activities during the day or evening and the kids being teens cannot possibly be home all the time. Even when they are home set aside some time and lock the door!

If you're too tired at night why not set the alarm to go off a little early in the morning and wake him up with a surprise?


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Star said:


> old fashioned rumpy pumpy!!!


Haha, Now this one I haven't heard before.


----------

